# Blood Rainn Village (Part 1)



## ShadowConner (Mar 16, 2010)

*Not Sure If I Am Allowed To Post This Here, Tell Me If I Am Not.** 
The Picture Is Conner (In Case You Didn't Know)**PLEASE COMMENT*




Blood Rainn Village
Part 1​
     Conner was walking around a new part of the woods, stopping and sniffing the air every once in a while. It was getting dark and Conner had to use his wolf eyes to see in the dark. He started to smell something foul and he flattened his ears. He slowly continued walking towards the smell
  "What is that nasty digus-" Conner yelped as he tripped over something and fell face first in the dirt. He slowly rolled over and looked where he tripped, a camera laid there
  "Huh? That's weird..." He crawled closed to it and sniffed it. It ALSO smelled very foul. He picked it up and glared at it
  "This must be a million years old" He looked around
  "I wonder who left it here and why they haven't come back for it..." he looked back at the camera. He tilted his head in curiosity; he wanted to know how it worked. He glared into it and looked around. It started to vibrate. He pulled it away from his face, spun it around and noticed a little glass part of the camera was glowing red. He tilted his head in curiosity once again and looked through it, he saw two men standing not to far away. He pulled the camera away and continued staring, the men were gone. His eyes widened and he looked back into the camera, the men were even closer. The camera vibrated and glowed more and more as the two men got closer. When one of the men reached for him, he screamed, dropped the camera, and bolted off. As he ran, he looked back for a quick second. When he turned around, he ran into someone, or something, and yelped, falling on his back. He sat up and shook his head, trying to UN-fuzzify his vision.
  "Sorry about that ma-" he stopped himself as the female rose. Her eyes widened and so did Conner's. They sat in silence. Conner was the first to speak. The female still had her eyes widened...â€Um, sorry...â€ he said. The female stepped back. Conner rose and dusted himself offâ€ Donâ€™t worry miss, I'm not a bad creature...â€ then female stopped and slowly opened her mouth-
  â€œWhat are you..?" she slowly started to walk closer to Conner.
  "I'm a Folf, it's a wolf/fox hybrid" her mouth closed and she stopped walking towards him.
  "W-What were you running from?" he looked back behind him, forgetting all about the camera.
  "Itâ€™s a long story..." he smiled, showing his fangs, and making the woman quickly step back. Conner stopped smiling and looked behind him again, making sure those two men weren't after him.
  "Please tell...â€ she responded. Conner sighed and leaned against a tree, then took a deep breath and said
  "Well I was just walking around the woods not to far from here, I started to smell something very foul..." she nodded, showing Conner she understood.
  "And I tripped over a really old camera, and I picked it up. The camera is what smelled so foul, so I-"
  "Wait, old camera?" she interrupted. Conner nodded.
  "Hmm... I wonder if it's the Camera Obscura..." she whispered to herself. Conner continued on,
  "Anyways, I looked in through it to see if it still worked, and it seemed to have worked a little too well...â€
  "What do you mean?" she asked. Conner looked back from where he came once more, then back at the female,
  "I saw two men, and when I took the camera from my face, they were gone... when I looked back through it again, one of the men was reaching for meâ€¦ and as they got closer, the camera was glowing red and vibrating more and more.." the female suddenly walked closer to Conner.
  "You MUST show me this camera!!" she demanded. Conner sighed and turned,
  "Follow me..." he started to walk from where he found the camera. It was easy for him to remember where it was because of how foul it smelled. Conner looked at the female. She was walking next to him,
  "By the way, I'm Conner, Conner Hemming...â€ she smiled and looked at Conner
  "I'm Rei, Rei Kurosawa...â€ Conner smiled and so did Rei. Conner's ears fell flat again.
  "Ugh... It's that foul smell again..." Rei looked at Conner. She was confused because she didn't smell it and she wondered why only he did. It was obvious though because he had a better nose than she did.
  "Here it is Rei...â€ he picked the camera up and handed it to her. She smiled again,
  "Thanks Conner...â€ she examined the camera for about 15 minutes before she spoke,
  "Yep, this is the Camera Obscura...â€ she signed and handed it back to Conner. He looked at it and back at Rei, and then back at the camera.
  "So what IS this camera? A devil camera??" he asked her. She laughed.
  "Well I think of it like that. It is more like an exorcist type camera. It kills ghosts by taking pictures of them and sucking the spirits up" Conner gulped.
  "You mean those men were... Ghosts?" she nodded and turned around.
  "There must be a mansion or village around here..." she looked around, and then she turned back to Conner,
  "May I see the camera?" she asked. He nodded and handed her the camera and leaned back against a tree. She put it against her face, looking in it, and looked around. Conner got a disgusted look on his face
  'Ugh... How can she stand that awful smell...!' he thought to himself. She turned back to Conner.
  "Well this camera sure is picking up something... Shall we go look around?" Conner shrugged
  "Doesn't hurt, right?" she laughed a little
  "Yeah... It just might...â€ He tilted his head in curiosity
  "What do you mean?" she sighed.
  "Well, I used this camera about 6 years ago... And I got stuck in a manor called 'The Manor of Sleep'."
  "Manor of Sleep?" Conner asked, tilting his head once more. She nodded and started to walk away. Conner followed.
  "The Manor of Sleep is a manor that resides in Japan. If you have lost someone very dear to you, you dream about this mansion. It may seem to be a dream, but it's not, it's real." Conner gulped. Rei stopped walking, turned around, and looked at him.
  "What's wrong Conner?" Conner slowly pointed to something behind Rei. She turned around. Conner stepped back,
  "K-Kane..."
  "Run...â€ Conner said as he was stepping back. Rei looked at Conner
  "What?" Conner turned and bolted off
  â€œREI! RUN!!" Rei turned and looked at the giant black werewolf like creature that stood before her. She gulped
  "H-Hello...â€ the wolf laughed and picked her up by the neck
  "Hello human...â€ he said in a deep voice. He threw her on the ground to the side, hard, and disintegrated into black smoke. Rei slowly leaned and looked up, watching the smoke fly away. She fell back to the ground, passing out from the pain. Meanwhile, Conner was still running away. He looked behind him to make sure Rei was following him, but she wasn't. He slowed his run into a walk.
  "Aw Rei... Why didn't you follow me..?" he stopped walking and looked up, his ears fell flat on his head.
  "Damn... I thought Kane was dead..." Conner looked down at his foot-paws and sighed
  "What am I going to do...? I'm not strong enough to fight Kane...â€ Conner looked back up, straight ahead. He tilted his head. Something was lit up ahead.
  "People...â€ His ears shot right back up, straight up, and his tail wagged. People meant safety. He got down on all fours and ran as fast as he could, straight for the light. Suddenly, the black smoke appeared in front of Conner, making him dig his claws into the dirt and slide right into Kane. Kane picked Conner up by his throat.
  "Kane... I don't want to fight you...â€ Conner said, gasping for air.
  "Well, I do...â€ he threw Conner against a tree, making him Conner yelp. Conner fell to the ground and slowly leaned up.
  "Please Kane... I don't want to fight my grandfather...â€ Kane laughed.
  "But I disowned you years ago...â€ Kane started to walk closer to Conner, but suddenly stopped, turned into smoke, and flew off. Conner tilted his head, slowly rose, and looked around.
  "What, the hell, just happened!?" Conner looked around some more before he shrugged and started to walk towards the lights. He smiled. He was glad that Kane was gone. He didn't have to fight. He could finally go a day without killing something. Conner stopped his walking and lowered his ears again.
  "Ugh... I smell that damn camera...â€ he looked around before he continued to slowly walk. He didn't want to run because he just might trip and fall on his face, again. It started to rain. Conner sighed and pulled the hood attached to his trench coat onto his head.
  "I... Hate.. Water...â€ he began to jog. Eventually he made it to a giant gate. He looked around before walking closer. His tail started to wag again. He started to reach for the gate.
  "I wouldnâ€™t go in there if I were you...â€ a female said from behind him. Conner turned around and smiled, tail wagging more. It was Rei. He felt safer around her for some reason. She was holding the Camera Obscura. She walked closer to Conner
  "This seems like the village my friend Kei told me about...â€ Conner turned and looked at the gate that stood before him.
  "What do you mean?" Conner asked as he turned to face her. Rei sighed and looked at the camera in her hands
  "He... He said... That his niece... Was trapped in a village like this... And lost her sister because of it... The ghosts here... Hypnotized her... And...â€ Conner put his paw on her shoulder.
  "Say no more... I wonâ€™t go in...â€ Rei looked at Conner and smiled. Rei smiled as Conner took his paw off her shoulder
  "Thanks Conner" Conner nodded and started to walk away from the village, Rei followed. A purple and black creature with a purple circle and scar around his right eye, purple eyes, purple tips of his long spiky hair, black horns, purple ears, black fur, and half purple wings was watching the two walk away from the trees near the village. He was a Thel, a newly discovered creature. It was a hybrid of a cat, goat, and dragon. His name was Blacier Reiwinn (pronounced Black Ear Ray Win). He smiled and followed the two, still hidden in the trees. Conner stopped and looked in the direction that Blacier was at. He growled. Rei stopped, and looked at Conner. She was ahead of him.
  "What's wrong Conner?" Blacier knew he was caught, so he gave up and walked out from the trees. Rei didn't look as surprised as she did when she met Conner. Blacier stopped when he was 10ft away from the two. Conner stopped growling, he knew Blacier wasn't a villain. Blacier was the first to speak.
  "Hello, I've been watching you two for a while now...â€ He said. His voice was deep and raspy. Conner raised an eyebrow
  "And why is that?" Conner asked. Blacier just smiled. "I am looking for a certain werewolf, and you lead me to him." Conner looked surprised
  "You were looking for Kane?" he asked. Blacier nodded
  "So you're the one who scared him off?" Blacier nodded once more
  "He knows i'm made out of pure darkness just like he is" Conner nodded. Because Blacier was made out of pure darkness, Kane would die. Darkness can only be hurt by darkness.
  "I want him dead...â€ Conner walked closer to Blacier and put his paw on his shoulder.
  "Trust me, we all want Kane dead... But why you?" Blacier looked down and clenched his paws in anger.
  "He killed my family and friends... My whole village... Everyone I knew and loved...â€ Conner patted his shoulder and took his paw off it.
  "He killed mine too...â€ Rei walked over
  "Wait... Village? You mean the village right over there?" she pointed at the village gate. Blacier nodded and looked over at the village.
  "Thatâ€™s my home...â€ Conner looked over as well.
  "So the village was made up of oth-" A scream was heard from inside the village. Conner, Blacier and Rei all looked at each other. Blacier took off towards the village. Rei gasped
  "No! Wait!!" She ran after him. Conner sighed and ran after Rei. Blacier opened his wings and flew over the gate. Rei and Conner skidded to a stop.
  "Damn... What an idiot...â€ The gate started to open towards the two. Conner walked closer to the gate as it opened. The gate only pushed open enough for the two to get through. Conner walked inside. Rei sighed
  "Seems like we got to go in anyways..." Rei walked in and the gate shut behind her. They were inside the village. Not another dream... Ayame vaguely thought as her mind drifted from one bloody scene to another. Lately she's been haunted by images of wolves, and shadows, and such. She didnâ€™t know why, if it was just something her mind was using to play with her, or if there was a reason to it. She jumped up out of her bed, upright, and fully awake in only milliseconds. She didnâ€™t know WHY that had happened, but it had. So, she decided, since she was awake, she would go get some water... Her throat was BURNING. She walked through the tiny hallways of her house, past her parents, nestled up on floor in the main room. The floor creaked with each step. She tried to keep her steps light, but no. Luckily, neither of them woke up demanding answers, or sending her back to the solitude of her room. In fact, neither of then even STIRRED. She was drinking a cup of water, when she heard the loud noise. It was like, running footsteps, followed by a high pitched squeaking. Her mind couldnâ€™t make a connection. Her usually silent village had someone running through it. But, she thought, thatâ€™s a normal thing for other places... But she had a feeling there was something off about THESE steps. Having come to that conclusion, Ayame ran outside, and in general direction she was sure it had come from. She stopped short of the town center, where the blow had taken place. She stood there, in awe. In shock, she saw figures sprinting from the distance, and she didnâ€™t move an inch. Blacier was long gone. Rei slowly closed the gate behind them and took off, following Conner. He skidded to a stop in the center of town, staring right at Ayame. Rei slowed her run to a walk and looked at Conner.
  "What's wrong?" she asked him. Conner slowly raised his right arm and pointed at the other female in the area. Rei slowly looked to where he was pointing and gasped.
  "She's... Alive...â€ Conner slowly started to walk closer to the female. Ayame saw the figures looking at her. When the furry one stopped a few yards away, she hear the girl, barely, say "she's alive." Of course she was alive...what reason had she to be dead? When he started to walk towards Ayame, her eyes widened, for she had NEVER seen such a creature. She decided she'd stay there, unwilling to flee. Conner was still walking towards her, quickly covering the distance between them. The other girl stayed as she was, gaping at Ayame. Ayame stared up into Conner's eyes for a moment, and then snickered quietly, before curtsying to him. "How do you do, fine sir." She giggled. Not because he was making her nervous, but because she didn't usually talk like that. Usually she talked like anyone else. But he made her want to be sweet, even if she didn't know why. The suddenly she stopped laughing, because it wasn't funny anymore. "Who are you, what are you, and why are you in my village?" Conner stopped when the female spoke. Rei kind of giggled and said
  "Harsh...â€ Conner stared at the female for a while before he spoke
  "My name is Conner Hemming, I am an Anthro Folf from Wolfen-6, and I am in your village because I flew over the gate and we followed him in" Rei sprinted up to Conner and looked at him, then back at the female. 
  "Wait... Your village!?" Ayame bristled as the furry creature stared at her. He had stopped inches away from her, and seemed like he thought he owned the place. That made her angry. She heard the other girl say something, but didnâ€™t answer. She continued to stare at the wolf thing. She heard him ask her about the village. "Yes" she said "MY village... no one comes here, and no one leavesâ€¦â€



*The Picture Is Conner (In Case You Didn't Know)*


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 16, 2010)

Actually that depends. If you are looking for critique you should post it under this thread. Though I will point out there are certain conditions one must complete first (critiquing two other pieces as to promote a community).

If you aren't looking for critique, I don't really know since there is no real "shameless self plug" thread or anything like that. For now, I suppose we default to a "should not be posted" ideal until further notice.


----------



## ShadowConner (Mar 16, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> Actually that depends. If you are looking for critique you should post it under this thread. Though I will point out there are certain conditions one must complete first (critiquing two other pieces as to promote a community).
> 
> If you aren't looking for critique, I don't really know since there is no real "shameless self plug" thread or anything like that. For now, I suppose we default to a "should not be posted" ideal until further notice.




your right, im not looking for a critique
i'll leave it for now and see what anyone else says


----------



## Atrak (Mar 16, 2010)

No. Please upload the story on the main site, and just post a link on here.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Mar 16, 2010)

I would consider posting the whole work as a shameless self-plug, which means I'm locking this, and you need to go seek out TakeWalker's thread in the stickies and use that instead.


----------

